# New Crested Gecko!!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey all! I thought I would introduce you all to my new critter!! Meet Fae! She's a crested gecko and so stinking cute!!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

What a beautiful creature. Congrats on the new addition to the fam!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

very cute gecko, it looks like a tiger/brindle gecko. it looks to be a few months old only.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Awww what a cute gecko, I love it's eyes!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

How cute  I love crested geko's, her eyes are so pretty


----------



## CasGer (May 10, 2014)

Omg such a cutie! I love her little eyelashes, lol. :-D


----------

